# Share Any Natural Slingshot/Catapult Pictures Here?



## UKHunters1 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello, Im New To Slingshot Forum, I Have Some Natural Slingshot/Catapults, 

1) I Think A Holly Bush









2) I Think An Ash Tree









Got Many More, Sadly Got No Pictures Yet, Feel Free To Share Your Natural Catapults And Check Out My Youtube Channel For Hunting Videos Etc.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I moved this thread from the bands section to the homemade section, as it seems more appropriate here.

Nice slingers!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice naturals! Check out the homemade section, plenty of amazing catty's on there.

Cheers Luke


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice!! What are the bands?


----------



## Sst der Kleine Steinschlag (Dec 5, 2011)

Mother Nature is the greatest distributor of slingshot materials, if you take your time looking thoroughly for well grown natural forks (not only trees, but also deer grow y-shapes) it will save you lots of carving time. I truely respect and admire the works of all the boardcutters and metalcasters and plastics shapers, but from my earliest days of slingshooting the perfect *Y* had to be cut from a tree to count. it´s a bias but as they say you never forget your first time...


----------



## UKHunters1 (Mar 27, 2013)

August West said:


> Nice!! What are the bands?


Dyna Band Purple(Ran Out Of Theraband Gold).


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Never heard of dyna bands, how does it compare. Here is my current favorite.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

sweet shooter


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Ash :wub:


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

That ash natural is fantastic!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Muy chula, muy buen trabajo amigo


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I had already shown this one when I made it, but I'm quite proud of it.


----------



## THEstoneSlinger (Dec 19, 2012)

i am curently makeing a nataral fatty chery wood pocher


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

oakb 001




__
harson


__
Jan 6, 2013








Here is one of mine


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Eucalyptus


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

i think danny has this one


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

wow, some beautiful stuff guys. I have two in the works right now, my first naturals. I'm really excited about them, one is a mesquite fork LVO sent me almost a year ago, and the other is a black walnut fork from Blue Skeen's property. Both are pretty special to me, maybe I can get some work done on them soon to show off.

Great stuff guys, I was gonna start pointing out the ones I really like, but it would just be a list of everything posted.


----------

